# Fire Bellied Newts...Good pets???



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the look of these newts and might seriously consider pleading my case and get a pair...

i know some good caresheets and know most of what i need to know. but if anyone has any other info that might be helpful, or can post pics of their setups, that would be great.

secondly, do ppl think they are good pets. i know thetoad88 loves his crocodile newts, but are fire bellied the same....are they good/bad??


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i have 3 and i think they are amazing, they learn when feeding time is, because i use yellow tweezers to put the food in or hand feed them the one follows the tweezers around! i also like to think when he looks up at me hes saying hello :flrt:

i have put a post of my new set up here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/296464-new-newt-set-up.html


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

i can only say one thing on this topic

fire bellied newts are AWESOME as pets, i used to have them. they are fun to watch easy to look after and just all round amazing!!

as long as they have the right environment they look awesome and very nartural

hope this has helped in your decision


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

what about handling?
are they friendly to handle or not?


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

only handle when necessary, 2 of mine aren't too bad but the other will run/swim anywhere to get away


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i would say fire newts are EEmazing. they are very simple to look after, easy to feed, cool coloured, and generally whizzy. they are damn cute and are pretty easy to get hold of and don't cost much! we have some available if you want any!


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

exoticsandtropics said:


> i would say fire newts are EEmazing. they are very simple to look after, easy to feed, cool coloured, and generally whizzy. they are damn cute and are pretty easy to get hold of and don't cost much! we have some available if you want any!



i see you also have red spotted newts... are they like fire belly's in terms of environment and looking after?


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

FBN's are great!! when they are i the water and u look at them face on they have cute faces! they are great to watch and i find myself sitting there for aaaaaaages just watching them walk through all the aquatic plants! mine have been shooting out babys too! defo get them!


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks guys!

has anyone got any pics that they could post?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fire bellied newts RULE. All newts are good pretty much.


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Once you get them over the first few weeks when they are stressed and shy they provide interest and entertainment. Great pets. Good luck if you get some.


----------



## Jodiie =) (May 3, 2009)

hi does anybody no what they eat


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

mine go mad for live bloodworm, i also feed them daphina. that's mainly it cause that's what my local pet shops sell.


----------



## emogirl (Apr 30, 2009)

i have two fairly young fire bellied newts!! I like to watch them and they are pretty friendly they climb on my hand and stuff!! i think they are cool but i guess its a persons personal preference xxx


----------



## emogirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Jodiie =) said:


> hi does anybody no what they eat


#


mine eat frozen blood worm xxx


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

do these guys not eat small crix? My friend feeds his FBT smallish size crix? Is there any preference to what they eat or should it be varied??


----------



## pugant06 (Jan 23, 2009)

Mine are fed mainly on frozen bloodworm and occasionally i throw in a finely choped small earthworm. Once a week i put in some live daphnia to give them something to chase. Quite entertaining watching the newts snap them up.

However, the wife has said they will only get the bloodworm if i'm working away from home - :lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

my eat everything

normally they get either 

thawed bloodworms 
pollywog amphibian pellets (most WC wont take these)
whole/chopped earthworms 
new born dubia roaches 
very small crix


----------



## newts (Oct 11, 2010)

*my newts*

i have 2 fire belly newts both great animals i can always handle mine they never seem to bother the one thing im wondering is how to tell if there malle or female:2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow what happened to spend day?


----------

